# Charles Daly Shootguns



## philip buchanan (Oct 18, 2007)

Just found this site the other day...Its GREAT! Now my question..I'm considering buying a Charles Daly Semi Auto in 20 gauge. I'd like some 
feed back as to what you might think of this gun. I've seen neg reports but they all seem to be some years back. Well, thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Why 20? I've shot a gun just like what you described, pretty good gun if you ask me. Wouldn't pay more than three hundred for one of them. Thats what they are at walmart. A friend had one that he was going to sell me for 250 but I got an 870 instead.


----------



## philip buchanan (Oct 18, 2007)

I have several pumps in both 12 and 20 gauge, and I like shooting both.The last semi auto I had was an 1100, but that was 25 years ago, and the price seemed right on the Charles Daly, for a new gun. I hunted lots of birds when I was stationed in Nebraska, and thinking of getting back into it. Never hunted the Dakotas, but would like to. Colorado does not have alot of good Pheasent hunting.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I would take a 25 yr old 1100 over a daly anyday. My stepdad has one that is sitting in the case cause the action broke in a year.


----------



## FowlTalker6 (Jul 21, 2006)

my wife shoots a CD 20gauge Semi-auto and she loves it....handles nice and is reliable. Light trap loads do not cycle......


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Charles Daly are ok guns. But when I went to trade mine in to a gun dealer they did not want it. He told me that they are have very very poor customer service. He is still waiting on parts that he sent back over a year ago. So he will not sell them or take them in on trade for that reason and that reason only.


----------

